# New PB Channel Cat



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Got this big ugly channel cat while fishing for flatheads in the Ohio River. A 13 lbs. Flathead was big fish of the night until I caught this 14 lbs. 31 inch channel cat. It was caught in 28 feet of water with cut skipjack.


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

Thats a nice channel cat.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Way to go Rusty,thats great channel. Me and Mellon were supposed to fish the Ohio today but I got the flu last night and today.... 

Congrats on the PB!

Salmonid


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Must be going around Salmonid. That is what kept me off of the Ohio today. My fishing partner has the flu. It must have been that cool damp night we spent thursday night on the Ohio that has him down. Hope you get well soon.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Way to go, great job! That's a great fish.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Very nice channel, Congrats:B


----------



## CatCarnage (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice fish congrats! Did u say it went 14lbs?


----------



## rustyhook36 (Dec 20, 2005)

Yep, 31 inches, and 14 lbs.


----------



## 01mercLS (Oct 28, 2006)

Nice fish.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

That a very nice PB Channel, CONGRATS.

!%


----------

